# loo prob



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Im not sure weather its because im close to my period though i have the obvious i seem to do a number 2 every morning if i dont i feel rubbish! so i do 1 a day, but i seem to be weeing alot...is this also common? im unsure i know im taking in alot more fluids because i know you have to keep the fluids up. but seriously im going for a wee what seems like all time!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, a while ago, there's a thread about similar things (sorry I can't find the link to that thread anymore). It does seem that sometimes before period comes and when ibs flares up, there can also be quite a bit of urinary symptoms. It's probably because the ab area in general is irritated and reacting to pain/discomfort. As long as there's no blood in the urine or no burning sensation it's probably OK. It's always a good idea to double check with a dr., though...


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Im back there again tomorrow, nah no blood its just sore down there sometimes because im waiting for my period.....i think my ibs is hormonal i might end up on the pill i recon...only tomorrow will tell


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, hormone can play a big part... for me too, it is a big trigger of my ibs. The pill does help some people -- so it's worth a try


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

yeh im hoping its my saviour atm! my period started today! to thats a bit more relief!


----------

